# 5htp success and facing my fears...



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

Greetings everyone, to start, social anxiety has prohibited me from enjoying many of the great things life has to offer. Until recently, i had dropped out of baruch college in nyc so close to graduating, with no intention of going back. It wasn't until i saw a website "drlin.net", he dicusses how sexual behavior specifically "chronic masturbation or extreme stress" can lead to all kinds of psychological disorders. Since, i have been taking a regimen of chopped garlic, 5htp(100mg/3x), carrots, prunes(high in antixoidants), and omega 3's. This has helped me substantially as well as with other problems i've had such as rosacea. I've gained most of my confidence back, and i walk with good posture, head up, shoulders back and with my headphones or sometimes tinted sunglasses. I also have a good book to recommend that is helping me it is called "Positively Fearless" by Vera Peiffer. It helps through self-help visualization techniques. Personally, i never tried a psychologist as i'd heard they're objective is to get you to cry, plus the obstacles i'd have to deal with on the trains and in the office to get there. I hope this posting can help somebody because personally, not being able to attend family functions, enjoy a good movie outdoors, going on dates is very limiting. :thanks


----------



## el omen (Dec 16, 2005)

how mcuh do you think the 5htp helped?

whats chronic masturbation or extreme stress? a cause of the psychological disorders or a symptom of them? it seems like it would be the latter, or self-fulfing/cyclcial if anything.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Uh oh. Chronic masturbation causes anxiety?

I guess I'll be anxious forever


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

That was the same feeling i had, but after the remedy he suggested, i didn't even have to purchase his products. I basically read the ingredients and seperately purchased the ones i believed to be most effective. He has tons of case studies...the website is drlin.net...i had gotten to a point where i was almost SA free as i had abstained from sexual activity with my fiance for almost two weeks. lol, that was torture for me, but it was worth it as i was able to control my emotions and libido. Masturbation is a bad habit, stress, etc are all processes that when done in excess is very "destructive" to the body and mind. Once again this is all explained in "drlin.net" After the two weeks however, i was able to control myself basically using 5htp and a GNC mega Men sport multi-v with Bcomplex vitamins in it. However, i didn't discuss with my fiance my reason for abstinance to hide the embarrassment. This caused her to want sex even more badly, and she DEMANDED sex when i wasn't even horny. This was when things starting falling apart and my libido came back around full swing and i went back into my old habits. Almost like a failed diet plan, where i would give in to temptation. I guess SA and any remedy takes a lot of dedication and will power. So be ready and follow through or don't do it at all, it'll be a waste of time. But the great thing is you can write to him, and e-mail him your problem(for free!)and he will e-mail back to you a solution for your problem. I hope i helped, as SA is terrible and makes people think and worry, and be misunderstood in the world too often. Thank You and Happy Holidays!


----------

